# GT LTS vs STS Carbon???



## Boramaniac (26. April 2007)

Hi @ all,

ich habe jetzt hier schon etwas länger die Suchfunktion gequält. Ich möchte mir gerne ein GT LTS, oder STS in Carbon zulegen. Aber so recht blicke ich da nicht durch. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden, wie die genaue Bezeichnung, wann wurden die gebaut, wie waren die ausgestattet, zu welchem Preis vertrieben? Fragen über Fragen... Vielleicht kann mir jemand mal Licht in's Dunkel bringen...

Als Orientierung hab' ich mal 2 Bilder gepostet (Quelle: mtb-news.de, Userbikes)


----------



## Renato (26. April 2007)

Der LTS-Rahmen besteht aus Aluminium . Der STS-Rahmen besteht aus Carbon mit eingelegten ALU-Teilen an den Verbindungen .
Gebaut wurden sie bis einschließlich 1998 . Abgelöst durch die grandiosen I-Drive Modelle , welche für GT den Abstieg in die Bedeutungslosigkeit einleiteten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (26. April 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Als Orientierung hab' ich mal 2 Bilder gepostet (Quelle: mtb-news.de, Userbikes)



Bild 2 zeigt das Ur-STS von 1997 (Sattelstütze hinterm Sitzrohr). Mit dem Knick im Sitzrohr (Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr) wurden sie dann ein Jahr später gebaut. War wohl billiger.
Außerdem hat das STS auf Bild 2 höchstwahrscheinlich noch die teuren Wippen aus Titan, später waren die dann aus Alu, dafür konnte die Dämpferposition und damit der Federweg aber leicht variiert werden.

LTS kam glaube ich 1996 und löste das RTS als top-of-the-line-Fully ab. Wurde vertrieben als Team LTS (komplett XTR, Kore, Judy SL), LTS 1 (XT/XTR, Aluwippen am Hinterbau), LTS 2 (ebenfalls Aluwippen) und LTS 3 (das hatte dann schon einen einfacheren Hinterbau mit Elastomerdämpfer). Später kamen mit dem gleichen Billig-Hinterbau noch LTS 4 und LTS 5 dazu. Außerdem gab es eine LTS-DH Version mit mehr Federweg und Knick im Sitzrohr. Preis für den LTS Rahmen 1996: 3.150 DM ball burnished, 3.250 DM blau oder rot eloxiert, bei LTS-DH sagt Meister Workshop "auf Anfage".

STS ist zunächst mal kein Modellname, sondern eine Fertigungstechnik. Es gab 1998 auch ein STS Lobo DH (Rahmenpreis 9.299 DM!), was völlig anders aussah als die anderen STS. Mit der Einführung der I-Drive Fullies gab es 1999 auch ein STS XCR 1000 (Rahmenpreis: 4.499 DM). STS bezieht sich nur auf die Technik, den Hauptrahmen als Carbonschlauch mit eingelegten Aluteilen zu verbacken. Das STS auf Bild 1 kostete 1998 ebenfalls 4.499 DM Liste. Kennzeichen der '98er Normal-STS ist das Steuerrohr. Beim '97er war das Steuerrohr aus Alu, hier gehört es mit zum Carbonschlauch.
Außerdem gabs dann 1998 noch ein STS-DH mit 5.425 DM Listenpreis, aber damit wars das erstmal von mir.


----------



## Janikulus (26. April 2007)

ja das LTS Thermoplast (Karbon) Bild 2 gab es nur 1996 mit Titanwippe wie auch die Alu LTS vom gleichen Jahr.

1997 gab es dann das erste STS, fast identisch mit dem 96er LTS Thermoplast, also mit den drei sichtbaren Alu Muffen aber mit einer Alu Wippe. Die 1997er LTS hatten dann auch diese Alu Wippe.

1998 hatte das STS die Alu Muffe am Steuerrohr mit Karbon überzogen, dazu dann noch das gekrümmte Sattelrohr, Bezeichnung STS 1000 DS (Bild 1).

Die weiteren Modelle hat Filosofem ja schon beschrieben.

Wenn du dir so ein Bike zulegen möchtest kann ich dir nur zum STS 1000 DS raten, oder eben ein LTS in Alu. Das LTS Thermoplast es eh fast unmöglich zu bekommen und doch etwas filigraner als die STS Rahmen. Die 1997er STS sind wie das LTS Thermo recht schwach an der Alu Muffe am Tretlager, wenn sie brechen, dann dort.

Ein gutes STS 1000 DS gibt es ja gerade bei ebay wie du ja gesehen hast!

weitere Infos: www.mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## swiss (26. April 2007)

Einen STS hätte ich zu verkaufen.


----------



## Janikulus (26. April 2007)

ach ja? zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Boramaniac (2. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ja das LTS Thermoplast (Karbon) Bild 2 gab es nur 1996 mit Titanwippe wie auch die Alu LTS vom gleichen Jahr.
> 
> Ein gutes STS 1000 DS gibt es ja gerade bei ebay wie du ja gesehen hast!



Danke an alle für die Infos. Jetzt bin ich schlauer.
Mich interessiert da aber doch eher das Bike aus Bild 2, quasi die Ur-Variante.


----------



## flensbernd (26. Januar 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem STS DH (also die Carbon Variante). Jegliche Kontakte zu Besitzern oder direkte Angebote sind willkommen.


----------



## norman68 (26. Januar 2011)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem STS DH (also die Carbon Variante). Jegliche Kontakte zu Besitzern oder direkte Angebote sind willkommen.



Versuch es doch einfach im GT Bereich hier am Board


----------

